# Arrow lube substitute?



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Hotel bar soap.....black magic tire wet.....chapstick......possibly even vasoline lip balm (just basic petroleum jelly but think small pocket sized dispenser). Several of these have worked well for me.


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Shot with a club in England once that used shoe polish for indoor targets. Seemed to work, and residue wiped off easily at the end of the day. Definitely had to toss the rags, though...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the most popular arrow lubes (read: Woody's) is a mix of medical or industrial grade silicone lube and kerosene in a 70% silicone/30% kerosene or hexane ratio.

You can pretty much use any silicone lube and use that on your arrows.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I prefer Jergens bar soap (was on hand, cheap, and worked like a charm on a whim). Low/no aroma, easy to channel multiple grooves with the point to use most of the bar, waxy coat on the point, no liquid droplet sling-off on the shot, minimal residue on the shaft after the pull that's easily wiped off with a simple drag across a cloth material. You can wrap half of the bar with masking tape or similar to avoid holding the soap directly in your hand every time you pick it up.

I had tried Armor-All, Murphy's Oil Soap, silicone spray, etc. The Jerg performed far better than these with more ease of application.

A small square of rubber kitchen drawer liner can aid in grasping the shaft for the pull ... gives the fingers a positive purchase on the smooth, thin aluminum. 

Hope this adds to the mental inventory as a potential solution. Good luck at the tourney.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

take an M&Ms tube and stuff with foam. punch a hole in the lid just large enough to clear your shaft or the bulge on your points. add silicone based furniture polish to the foam. drop tube into one of the tubes on your quiver for easy 'dipping'.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Spray silicon, Armor-All and the newer Harley Lube from work all worked for me. Took an old plastic bottle, cut a hole in the cap and stuffed cotton balls into it. Filled with whatever I'm using. Works great on all targets.


----------



## gregom (Oct 12, 2012)

a good paste car wax works well.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

You could buy a slicone gun and reel cloth. No liquid easy wipe of the arrow an you are good to go.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hopp...eader;Search-All+Products;Search-All+Products


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Was using dove white bar soap but it's cumbersome, so I made the switch to Eastons new full synthetic arrow lube and it's gotta be the slickest stuff on the planet.
Best part is, zero smell unlike the others that use Kerro/petro bases.
Avoid getting it on your fingers, you will drop everything.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Kiwi Express Shine Sponge in "clear". 
http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/leather/express-shine-sponge.html


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

KY yours and mine


----------



## DGZ (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, everyone!


----------

